
Nearly 40 Percent of Tech Workers Believe They're Depressed - robertsd247
https://www.pcmag.com/news/365388/nearly-40-percent-of-tech-workers-believe-theyre-depressed
======
aratno
Nearly 40% of Blind (teamblind.com) users are self-reporting depression. This
is far from a representative sample of the tech industry. In my experience,
people only join a service like Blind if they feel some level of
dissatisfaction at work that they can’t bring up to their own leadership. It
makes sense that this population is more likely to be depressed, and it is far
from representative of the entire industry.

